
Science Behind Nintendo Switch's Pleasant Sounds and Audio Branding - aaronkchsu
https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSwitch/comments/d1d34d/the_science_between_the_nintendo_switch_click/
======
washingtonman
I always found it interesting how much more memorable nintendo's gaming
console (aka wii, nintendo switch, gamecube) were compared to other systems

